# Indian tomorrow



## Rascal (Jun 29, 2018)

Family coming for dinner so I decided to do Indian. I'll make bhajees tomorrow as they are simple, samosas out of the freezer, I made these a few weeks ago. I'm doing a leg of lamb called raan lamb, you remove fat and loose skin, make about 10 cuts and rub mixture of spices and ginger etc then leave for an hour then rub and massage with yoghurt and crushed almonds. Leaving overnight in an oven bag. Serve tomorrow with a vege curry. Wee kids I'll prolly buy a plain roast chicken for them.
Looking forward to the lamb.

Russ


----------



## Rascal (Jun 29, 2018)

Lamb marinating, tools of the trade pics.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30503&stc=1&d=1530321471

Russ


----------



## Rascal (Jun 29, 2018)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30504&stc=1&d=1530321647

Russ


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2018)

Sounds delicious.


----------

